# Ipod 60g Video help



## Chipp (Nov 15, 2005)

HI ,
is there a way to copy songs from the HD to the Ipod and not letting Itunes 
do the sorting because i have some songs just track1.mp2 and so on ?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG.

Have you tried importing them into iTunes? (You do need to use iTunes with your iPod.) Assuming you use a Mac, open iTunes and click File/Import then search for files you would like on your iPod. iTunes does the rest!! 

Good luck! Enjoy your iPod.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 15, 2005)

ok then lets say i have a folder called Linkin park in that folder there are 4 folder of linkin park but each folder has different songs cas of different albums
will it work ??? cas i dont wana rename 10000 songs


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

When you import songs into iTunes and they appear as "Track 1", "Track 2", etc., you can have iTunes check the Gracenote Database for the song information. You will need to be connected to the internet.

Click Advanced/Get CD Track Names. Hopefully this will work for you. Otherwise, you will have to manually edit each song (unless someone else has more advice.) I have had to edit some song information by hand, and I know it can be tedious.

Here is a link to information about this from Apple's support docs (assuming you Mac):

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=iTunesMac/5.0/en/542x.html

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks a million , i thought i couldv just copy the folders into the ipod HD and just run them but guess not  "Sigh" well i have to use the hard way hehehe

oh one more thing if i created a folder in the ipod through itunes , why cant i just import songs directly from there because when i did it just install the songs into the main ipod Directory


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

So it worked? That's great.  With some of my older burned CDs, the database didn't recognize the songs. 

I assume by your other question, you mean why do all of the songs import directly into the iTunes Library, and not Playlists you have created? If that is what you ask, that is a good question, and IMO would be a smart new feature to any iTunes upgrade. All songs imported into iTunes are imported directly into the Library, and from there you can create playlists.

If that is not your question - then I apologize for misunderstanding.

Good luck! Enjoy those Linkin Park tunes.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi i tried File/Import bt it imports txt , xml and m3u
and i cant import mp3s any other way to put files from my hard drive to a folder i created on my Ipod through Itunes thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -

Let's try a different approach. When you click and drag the folder of songs you want to import into iTunes directly onto the iTunes Library icon, iTunes will automatically scan that folder and import the songs directly into iTunes. 

See if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Chipp (Nov 15, 2005)

ya that works ^^ but u know i still dont like the why itunes put the songs  

hehehehe well thanks a bunch for the help i wish they can make an update where u can create files and organize the songs intothem directly to the ipod because when i click update it just copies the Library 

I really appreciat your help ^^


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Glad that worked. You are more than welcome.

I'd love to be able to shuffle songs within playlists . . . 

Enjoy your iPod. Take care.


----------



## ian2black (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

Anyone got any ideas on how to get videos into the "music videos" folder on the iPOD Classic? On the iTunes software there's only the "Movies" option, no sub folder.


----------



## jalind (Nov 22, 2007)

ian2black said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to get videos into the "music videos" folder on the iPOD Classic? On the iTunes software there's only the "Movies" option, no sub folder.


Sorry I don't have the laptop with iTunes on it with me (I'm traveling) so I'm pulling this from memory -- and I encountered something similar a while back. iTunes, by default, puts all videos you import into the "Movies" area of its database. Why this is I don't know -- only the videos downloaded from the iTunes store will go anywhere else (if they're not movies).

This occurred with some TV programs I recorded and authored into MP4 for my wife's iPod (an 80 GB classic). I was able to edit the entry for the video once it was imported into iTunes and change it to a TV program -- and voila -- like magic -- it showed up under TV programs. You should be able to do the same with the videos you've imported that are currently in the Movies section and change their classification to "music videos." They should then show up there and you can then edit their sub-classification in that area to organize them.

I'm really digging back in my memory now -- if they're still listed under the Movies section after they show up under "music videos" you should be able to delete the "Movies" entry -- remember to delete only the database entry in iTunes and not the entire video file! Something in my deep memory on this tells me I had to do this with the TV programs after they showed up under the "TV" area.

-- John


----------



## ian2black (Nov 16, 2007)

Cheers John that worked a treat!!


----------

